# RB20 in S13, sputtering, stalling.



## burt5033 (Jul 26, 2007)

alright, i'm new to the forum, but hopefully i can find some advice. I've got a 93 240sx with RB20 swap. Recently its been running very irratic. sometimes it won't even start, and other times when it starts it will only rev up to about 3500rpm. I changed the fuel filter and thought it might be the fuel pump for awhile, but I'm not sure. Fuel pumps are usually pretty predictable when they go out. this problem seems to be different every time i start the car. I've been told this could possibly be the ignitor box, or just a ground, and i've done a little checking for grounds, but i thought i might post on here first and see if anyone had some insight or has had a similar problem. any help anyone could provide would be greatly apreciated. thanks.


----------



## mercur1al (Jul 24, 2007)

are u running an air flow sensor?


----------



## burt5033 (Jul 26, 2007)

yeah, i took it out and cleaned it but it didn't help, i may have found the problem though, or at least part of it. Found a burned wire on the O2 sensor. (got a lil close to the exhaust it looks like) so i'm gonna fix that tomorrow and see if that cures it. if its not that then i'm back to square one.


----------



## burt5033 (Jul 26, 2007)

alright i fixed the O2 sensor wires and that cleared up half of it. now it runs fine at a low throttle, but it bounces around at idle, and when you hit a certain RPM around 3500 it hits what seems like a rev limiter. anyone got any ideas... i'm thinking mass air flow sensor but if anyone has had this problem before they could let me know. thank you.


----------

